# Medications in Spain.



## AudioHealing (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi guys, I know this may have been posted before, but I never got a clear answer out of the threads I checked so here it goes:

I'm a Canadian that's going to move to Barcelona in mid-October.

I am on a number of medications prescribed by both my psychiatrist and my GP.

Is there a way to find out what medications are available in Spain so I don't arrive there and find out that they don't carry a certain medication (could be disastrous).

Also, will a simple letter from my doctors explaining my health condition and a list of the medications I take, plus the actual medications with the labels on them be sufficient to get a doctor in Spain to prescribe them to me?

Thanks,
-Audiohealing


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AudioHealing said:


> Hi guys, I know this may have been posted before, but I never got a clear answer out of the threads I checked so here it goes:
> 
> I'm a Canadian that's going to move to Barcelona in mid-October.
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome

as a Canadian I guess you'll have private medical insurance? Could you find out which doctors are on the insurer's recommended list & contact them in advance?

or do you have a contracted job & therefore access to the state health system?

I'd be very surprised if whatever medications you take aren't available here - you might have to have a different brand - although most doctors here will want to assess you themselves before prescribing, it would be best to bring a copy of your medical records if it's complicated


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

AudioHealing said:


> Hi guys, I know this may have been posted before, but I never got a clear answer out of the threads I checked so here it goes:
> 
> I'm a Canadian that's going to move to Barcelona in mid-October.
> 
> ...


Hi AH.
Just bear in mind that *drug company's* are *Global* and will sell their stuff to a martian when he lands given half a chance.
So you name it, its here


----------



## AudioHealing (Aug 26, 2011)

Hmm... well, I basing that on my 6-month stay in Japan. They didn't have half the medications I was on, nor any equivalents. These medications are pretty specific and not as widely-used as say, penicillin.



playamonte said:


> Hi AH.
> Just bear in mind that *drug company's* are *Global* and will sell their stuff to a martian when he lands given half a chance.
> So you name it, its here


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AudioHealing said:


> Hi guys, I know this may have been posted before, but I never got a clear answer out of the threads I checked so here it goes:
> 
> I'm a Canadian that's going to move to Barcelona in mid-October.
> 
> ...


A letter from your doctor listing your meds and a brief history of your medical record will tell the doctor what s/he needs to know (if he can read English). But bear in mind that any doctor prescribing meds is signing his name to whatever he's prescribing (and is therefore responsible), so sometimes they may question or wish to change some things - thats not to say they necessarily will, but its possible, especially if the exact type cant be found - you may find it beneficial if they do?????

Jo xxx


----------



## AudioHealing (Aug 26, 2011)

Well the most important thing for me to know is if the medications are actually available. I don't to go through sudden withdrawal when I run out...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess you need to do as Xabiachica suggested:



xabiachica said:


> as a Canadian I guess you'll have private medical insurance? Could you find out which doctors are on the insurer's recommended list & contact them in advance?
> 
> or do you have a contracted job & therefore access to the state health system?
> 
> I'd be very surprised if whatever medications you take aren't available here - you might have to have a different brand - although most doctors here will want to assess you themselves before prescribing, it would be best to bring a copy of your medical records if it's complicated


Jo xxx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

AudioHealing said:


> Hi guys, I know this may have been posted before, but I never got a clear answer out of the threads I checked so here it goes:
> 
> I'm a Canadian that's going to move to Barcelona in mid-October.
> 
> ...


Any reason why you just can't speak with your GP at home and bring enough with you, or are you going to be here for too long ?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

AudioHealing said:


> Well the most important thing for me to know is if the medications are actually available. I don't to go through sudden withdrawal when I run out...


If you google the name of your medication - preferably the generic name, otherwise the brand name - together with the word España, you should be able to find out what it is called in Spain. I´ve done that a couple of times for people on here.


----------

